# June 12 and 13 --3-d shoot------sca



## whiz (May 8, 2010)

*sapp creek archery --5-8-10--pics*

WE HAD A GREAT TIME SHOOTING TODAY.WIND BLOWING , CLOUDY, GOOD DAY FOR HAVING FUN.MISS WHIZ  MADE US HOMEMADE COOKIES AT 6:00 THIS MORNING. THEY WERE GOOD.


----------



## whiz (May 8, 2010)

*Thank you.*

MR JIM DUNN IS PLANNING A TWO DAY SHOOT , JUNE 12 AND 13 . CAMPING SPOTS ARE AVAILABLE.  LOTS OF FUN. 

SAPP CREEK ARCHERY
FROM TIFTON TAKE HWY 319 SOUTH TO OMEGA,
AT OMEGA, GO ONE BLOCK SOUTH OF SIGNAL LITE ,TURN LEFT ON CEDER ST, OUT ABOUT 2 OR 3 MILES ON RIGHT.

229-528-4456
229-392-3867 
CALL JIM DUNN FOR MORE INFO.


----------



## robert carter (May 9, 2010)

I plan on making the 12th for sure and look forward to it. Sure wish a lot of you GON folks would show so I could meet some of ya.RC


----------



## whiz (May 9, 2010)

robert carter said:


> I plan on making the 12th for sure and look forward to it. Sure wish a lot of you GON folks would show so I could meet some of ya.RC



SEE YALL THERE . MR JIM IS PLANNING ON A LOT OF PEOPLE.


----------



## whiz (May 10, 2010)

CALLING ALL TRADITIONAL SHOOTERS
IT IS TIME FOR SOME SUMMER FUN AT 
 SAPP CREEK ARCHERY
LOTS OF CAMPING SPOTS

229-528-4456
229-392-3867
CALL JIM DUNN FOR MORE INFO 

FROM TIFTON TAKE HWY 319 SOUTH TO OMEGA
AT SIGNAL LITE IN OMEGA GO ONE BLOCK SOUTH TURN LEFT ON CEDAR ST
GO OUT ABOUT 2 OR 3 MILES ON RIGHT.


----------



## brushy creek bryan (May 11, 2010)

Will be there for sure!  Will bring the whole family and a couple of friends.  Mrs. Linda, send some more cookies!


----------



## robert carter (May 11, 2010)

I`m coming on Saturday. Hope to see ya`ll there.RC


----------



## whiz (May 13, 2010)

who is coming? post a note.


----------



## missalot (May 16, 2010)

hey whiz,how far is it from the georgia/bama state line?


----------



## whiz (May 16, 2010)

*SAPP  CREEK ARCHERY omega ga*

1.5 to 2.0 hours


----------



## whiz (Jun 2, 2010)

*sapp creek omega ga*

almost here . every one ready?


----------



## robert carter (Jun 2, 2010)

I`m still planning on the 12th.RC


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 5, 2010)

Looks like Nolan and I will make the 12th as well.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 6, 2010)

We are definetly gonna try and make this one.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm going to check the distance from Upson County, and try to make this one if it's not to far.


----------



## whiz (Jun 6, 2010)

Stump Shooter said:


> I'm going to check the distance from Upson County, and try to make this one if it's not to far.



about 2.5 hours . not far.


----------



## brushy creek bryan (Jun 6, 2010)

Will be there for sure with all my bunch.


----------



## fountain (Jun 9, 2010)

i plan to be there as well


----------



## fountain (Jun 9, 2010)

got an exact addy i can put in my gps?


----------



## whiz (Jun 10, 2010)

call mr jim dunn.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 10, 2010)

fountain said:


> got an exact addy i can put in my gps?




an address from earlier this year:
793 Larry Dunn Rd
(Omega, Ga)

229-528-4456
229-392-3867
MR. JIM DUNN

I don't reckon the shoot has moved, or the address a big secret.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 10, 2010)

We are still planning on comeing to this shoot, we had a blast last year.


----------



## robert carter (Jun 11, 2010)

See ya`ll tomorrow.RC


----------



## Stump Shooter (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm going to make it with the two boys. Going to make a day of it.


----------



## whiz (Jun 11, 2010)

see yall in the morning. cookies are made . any one want homemade bisquits? homemade jelly?


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 11, 2010)

whiz said:


> see yall in the morning. cookies are made . any one want homemade bisquits? homemade jelly?


----------

